# DVD player that converts 5.1 to 7.1



## wookus (Jan 7, 2007)

Greetings to all. I've been a long time follower of Home Theater Shack, but this is my first post.

I am pretty happy with my current system (OPPO BDP83, Parasound Halo P7, Rane & DCX2496 active crossovers, diy speakers) but am always looking to play with it. 

Are there any dvd players that will take a movie that is 5.1 and send signals to the rear surrounds so it sounds more like 7.1? I have a feeling the answer is no, that I'd have to get a different processor, but I thought I'd ask anyway.

I have a different question about processors, but I'm going to post it in the processor forum.

I want to complement the Shack on the incredible amount of good information you've all made available. I even learned to solder my own xlr cables by reading Wayne's excellent column.

Thanks for your help,
Dave


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't know of one off the top of my head... I know AVRs can do that, tho. Maybe someone here will know differently! Good luck


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Dave,
I am impressed. You're first two posts require quite a bit of thought as I cannot think of a BDP of the top of my head that does that. I really do not think any do as 7 Channel Processing/Post Processing algorithms lie almost exclusively in the AVR/SSP realm. 

Seeing the Pre-Pro you are using, I can see why you would benefit from such an arrangement. I would consider an OPPO BDP-95 even though it does not do as you ask. It is amazing and OPPO's 2nd Generation BDP's really are lovely. I own an 83 and 93 and have not even touched my 83 since getting the 93.
J


----------



## wookus (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi 27dnast and Jungle Jack,

Thank you for your quick replies. I had a feeling that no such player existed, but I figured if anyone in the world would know of one, it would be someone here.

I've been drooling over the BDP 95, but will have to wait until I've saved a bit more money before getting one. I would first like to try out the minidsp units to replace my current crossovers.

There are so many great things out there to buy!

Thanks again for your replies,
Dave


----------



## paulster (Aug 28, 2012)

Since you've already got an 83, I'd hold off on getting a 93/95 as the 103/105 players have already been shown and are going to be launched at, I believe, the same prices as the outgoing models. Of particular note, if you've been interested in the 95, is that the 105 replacement doesn't have a fan, which is a definite plus.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

paulster said:


> Since you've already got an 83, I'd hold off on getting a 93/95 as the 103/105 players have already been shown and are going to be launched at, I believe, the same prices as the outgoing models. Of particular note, if you've been interested in the 95, is that the 105 replacement doesn't have a fan, which is a definite plus.


Hello,
I actually prefer the 93/95 as neither has Cinavia. They are some of the newest BDP's built that were grandfathered in before all BDP had it. Also, the 93/95 support ISO Playback provided the later Firmware Updates are not applied.
Here is a link about Cinavia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinavia
The 103/105 do not really offer anything to me that outweighs the loss of Fair Use Rights.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## paulster (Aug 28, 2012)

That's a fair point, but the trouble with the 9 series is that you cant buy one with ISO playback enabled these days, and you can't downgrade the firmware either, so it's a good thing if you have an earlier one but not available for new purchasers. And they've dangled the DVD 24fps 3:2 pulldown removal carrot in their recent firmware which has also got to be tempting for owners of DVD collections at the expense of the loss of ISO playback!

I do agree regarding Cinavia, but then I'd only be using one of these for its disc playback functionality anyway so it wouldn't present me an issue. I've always thought it was a bit too clunky to use as a decent media player, but it completely depends on what you want it to do.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

paulster said:


> That's a fair point, but the trouble with the 9 series is that you cant buy one with ISO playback enabled these days, and you can't downgrade the firmware either, so it's a good thing if you have an earlier one but not available for new purchasers. And they've dangled the DVD 24fps 3:2 pulldown removal carrot in their recent firmware which has also got to be tempting for owners of DVD collections at the expense of the loss of ISO playback!
> 
> I do agree regarding Cinavia, but then I'd only be using one of these for its disc playback functionality anyway so it wouldn't present me an issue. I've always thought it was a bit too clunky to use as a decent media player, but it completely depends on what you want it to do.


I am not sure what firmware any remaining 93/95's have on them. As my AVR upsamples to 1080p/24, the 93 now offering it does not entice me. Truth be told, I have no ISO Files and own thousands of shiny plastic discs and have not updated my 93's FW out of general principal. 

I resent that HDMI is being forced down HT Owners throats. Another thing the 103/105 cannot offer is HD Resolution over Component Cable. I have several friends who spent thousands on Custom Installs from around a decade ago that are now having to redo them due to only Component being run and of course Custom Installers prefer it as there are far fewer issues like HDMI Handshake. I also resent just how much piracy concerns have ebbed away at fair use. The incredible stupid thing being that widespread piracy is occurring on PC's and not HT's. At least that is the way I see it.


----------



## wookus (Jan 7, 2007)

Greetings,

It sounds like there have been quite a few changes since I got my BDP 83. I hate to admit it, but I'm running component video directly from my BDP 83 to my Panasonic projector. The reasons I'm doing this are that in my very first system (around 2007), I had everything through HDMI. My first dvd player (a Denon) would not "shake hands" with my first receiver (also a Denon), so I had to exchange the dvd player for another Denon model. It would work with the receiver, but was very fussy. You had to hold your mouth just the right way and turn everything on in a certain order (which I can't remember now) or it wouldn't work and you had to shut everything down and start over. When I got the Oppo I just ran component directly from the dvd player to the projector and have never had any trouble. The video quality is fine for me, since my eyes no longer focus that well - it seems like every year my reading glasses have to be upgraded to a more powerful model.

For me, the movie experience is all in the sound. With much reading here and another site I built a couple of infinite baffle subs (eight 18" drivers powered by two Crest power amps). I realize the subs are overkill, but I figured anything worth doing is worth overdoing. I took up woodworking a few years ago and have replaced all of my store bought speakers with home made ones. Woodworking and home theater go very well together.

My wife loves the sound system. Am I a lucky guy or what? The only downside to the infinite baffle subs is that when we take an occasional trip to a big city, like DC, the sound of the subways is a real disappointment. They sound much better on my subs.

Best wishes,
Dave


----------

